# Javier Camarena



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Took home the gold yesterday in Met's Don Pasquale. Such a magnificent and sweet sound this lyric tenor has. Feast your ears.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I was there too, absolutely thrilling singing!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

An impressive rendition of a "stunt piece." Now listen to the finer points (without watching):






Not quite gold, methinks. Nice voice, but as in his Don Pasquale yesterday , he needs to work on not losing the tone and breaking the line when modulating volume and being "expressive." That's the sort of thing student singers do. He's 40.


----------

